# Le salut public par l'orthographe !



## hegemonikon (9 Avril 2005)

Un petit mémento d'orthographe en 5 pages pour les impétrants "floodeurs":

http://mediateur.free.fr/textes/ortho/index.html

Le "flood" c'est bien mais le "flood" éclairé c'est mieux !

_« Imitant en ceci les voyageurs qui, se trouvant égarés en quelque forêt, ne doivent pas errer en tournoyant, tantôt d&#8217;un côté, tantôt d&#8217;un autre, ni encore moins s&#8217;arrêter en une place, mais marcher toujours le plus droit qu&#8217;ils peuvent vers un même côté, et ne le changer point pour de faibles raisons, encore que ce n&#8217;ait peut-être été au commencement que le hasard seul qui les ait déterminés à le choisir : car, par ce moyen, s&#8217;ils ne vont justement où ils désirent, ils arriveront au moins à la fin quelque part, où vraisemblablement ils seront mieux qu&#8217;au milieu d&#8217;une forêt. [&#8230;] » _
*René Descartes*,​ Discours de la méthode (1637)​ 
Merci de votre attention


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> _...mais marcher toujours le plus droit qu'ils peuvent vers un même côté, et ne le changer point pour de faibles raisons, encore que ce n'ait peut-être été au commencement que le hasard seul qui les ait déterminés à le choisir..._



Pourquoi cela me fait-il penser que seuls les imbéciles ne changent pas d'avis ?


----------



## fredtravers (9 Avril 2005)

Imbécile, au sens littéral veut dire ... qui ne change pas d'avis .... 
C'est donc surtout un pléonasme, comme < monter en haut > ... 
D'où l'expression, il n'y a que l'imbécile qui ne change pas d'avis ... on aurait pû dire < seuls les têtus sont imbéciles > ou bien < monomaniaque >  <  oligoneuronal >  ... 
Dans la classification médicale du comportement humain, mes ancêtres confrères avaient établi une hierarchie comportementale directement en rapport avec le QI.
Idiot, Imbécile, Minus Abens, Crétin etc  étaient des stades différents selon les observations < scientifiques > de l'époque ...
Bref, il y avait des niveaux selon que la nature avait été plus ou moins généreuse.
Maintenant on parle beaucoup plus de QI verbal, d'intelligence mathématique, ou de capacités de synthèse ... car le QI global est trop lié à la culture, à l'environnement, aux conditions des tests ...
Je m'éloigne , désolé .... 
Je retourne à mes moutonnnnsss ...


----------



## hegemonikon (10 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Idiot, Imbécile, Minus Abens, Crétin etc étaient des stades différents selon les observations < scientifiques > de l'époque ...
> Bref, il y avait des niveaux selon que la nature avait été plus ou moins généreuse.



Tout ceci illustré avec une redoutable physiognomonie ça fait froid dans le dos...


----------



## naas (10 Avril 2005)

http://www.leconjugueur.com/ en guise de filet de sécurité


----------



## rezba (13 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Imbécile, au sens littéral veut dire ... qui ne change pas d'avis ....
> C'est donc surtout un pléonasme, comme < monter en haut > ...
> D'où l'expression, il n'y a que l'imbécile qui ne change pas d'avis ... on aurait pû dire < seuls les têtus sont imbéciles > ou bien < monomaniaque > < oligoneuronal > ...
> Dans la classification médicale du comportement humain, mes ancêtres confrères avaient établi une hierarchie comportementale directement en rapport avec le QI.
> ...




C'est étonnant, ton assertion. Je n'ai jamais vu que l'imbécile ait pu signifier littéralement ça. Imbécile vient du latin _imbecillus_, qui signifie faible (de corps et/ou d'esprit), sans caractère.
Aussi, de tout temps, imbécile fut utilisé pour dénoncer un manque d'intelligence, une difficulté à comprendre et à raisonner. On peut, de là, faire une extrapolation sur l'incapacité des imbéciles à changer d'avis, mais on pourrait tout aussi bien faire l'inverse, et associer leur "faiblesse" à une versatilité. D'ailleurs, la littérature scientifique obsolète ne dénotait pas de prédominance des comportements monomaniaques chez les imbéciles. Par exemple, cette définition de l'encyclopédie des sciences et techniques, en 1971 : _L'idéation est lente et pauvre; l'attention et la mémoire sont instables; la perception est lente, souvent incomplète. Au point de vue affectif, les imbéciles sont tantôt apathiques, maladroits, timides, crédules, suggestibles, tantôt excités ou inquiets, avec une propension au mensonge, aux fabulations, aux subterfuges. _Ou encore, cette autre, reprise dans le Larousse médical dès 1930 :_ Qui est atteint d'arriération mentale congénitale correspondant à un âge mental situé entre 3 et 7 ans et à un quotient intellectuel compris entre 30 et 50, permettant l'acquisition tardive et imparfaite du langage parlé mais non écrit_.

On avait pas peur d'être précis, en ce temps là.


----------



## kabeha (13 Avril 2005)

Petite leçon d'orthographe

J'ai beau la lire régulièrement, chaque fois je suis maure deux rhireux


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2005)

Y a un dico de la langue française de Larousse qui n'est pas mal non plus  pis le bescherelle de la conjugaison n'est pas mal non plus pour tous les temps conjugés à la ralonge


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais vu que l'imbécile ait pu signifier littéralement ça. Imbécile vient du latin _imbecillus_, qui signifie faible (de corps et/ou d'esprit), sans caractère.




moi je prefere qualifier quelqu'un de cretin, surtout une femme de "parfaite cretine''

je trouve cela plus chic


----------



## Spyro (13 Avril 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Un petit mémento d'orthographe en 5 pages pour les impétrants "floodeurs"


 :mouais: 

Je ne vois pas le rapport entre l'orthographe et le flood   

Je ne te laisserai pas jeter l'eau propre sur ceux qui inondent ces forums de leur abondante logorrhée. _Si si, il parait que c'est un mot qui existe, enfin je dis ça mais moi je l'ai jamais rencontré en vrai alors... si quelqu'un peut me montrer un logorrhée(1) (mâle ou femelle peu importe) en milieu naturel ça m'intéresse, écrire à vBulletin qui transmettra _

D'ailleurs l'orthographe ces pas tous, on peux faire des erreur, ce qui me gênes plus moi ses les problème de grammaire et de conjugaison, car LÀ sa peux posées des problème pour comprendre le sens dune phrase. Enfin moi en toux cas je suit obligez de faire des effort pour arrivé à en saisir le sens. :casse:

Bon e pui y a ce qi en plu oubli de lettr qu de fos ces mme pas fonetik  :rateau: 

_(1) pas "le goret", merci  ​ _


----------



## MacEntouziast (14 Avril 2005)

On en a assez de «historiser», «impacter» et autres horreurs du même tonneau ? c'est *là* qu'il faut aller !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> On en a assez de «historiser», «impacter» et autres horreurs du même tonneau ? c'est *là* qu'il faut aller !



Ben quoi historiser ? c'est français, ça signifie "représenter par un histogramme" !


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Je ne vois pas le rapport entre l'orthographe et le flood
> 
> ...


 Tu as fait des progres Spyro je trouve


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Je ne vois pas le rapport entre l'orthographe et le flood



be n quan tu fée dé fots d'hortographe, be n cé + dure de comprebndre ce qe tu a veux dire. Un brein de gramère et d'ortograf  ça aide qd meem^


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> On en a assez de «historiser», «impacter» et autres horreurs du même tonneau ? c'est *là* qu'il faut aller !




ton dico est pas complet, le mot "penduillasse" n'est pas dans la liste


----------



## MacEntouziast (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ton dico est pas complet, le mot "penduillasse" n'est pas dans la liste


 was ist "penduillasse" ??


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> was ist "penduillasse" ??



fais une recherche


----------



## MacEntouziast (14 Avril 2005)

Ouh, y'en  a qui suivent !   bravo !!


----------



## MacEntouziast (14 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Ouh, y'en  a qui suivent !   bravo !!


Explication de l'échange précédent *ici*


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Toys...Mackie....  
on nous cherche des noises..........  


ps: dans votre histoire, ce qui me derange le plus ce n'est pas la question des fautes d'orthographes.....ce que je ne suporte pas mais alors pas du tout....ce sont les blagues sur les fautes d'orthographes......il me semble que quelques fois (et meme si c'est souvent) ont peu faire des fautes sans etre obligé de ce faire remarquer.....c'est un manque d'humilité que de faire systematiquement remarquer a quelqu'un qu'il a fait des fautes.....  

je vais prendre l'exemple de Toys car je ne pense pas qu'il m'en tienne rigueur et parce que tout le monde le connait au moins pour son language.....la premiere fois que je l'ai croisé, j'ai eté surpris par son ecriture, j'ai lu sa signature et lui ai souhaité bienvenue....point....  

mais je suis d'accord que l'orthographe et la conjugaison permettent une meilleure compréhension
des choses......ce que je dis, c'est que les moqueries sur les fautes de francais (sauf dans le cas de Mackie, bien sur) , ne sont pas toujours preuve d'une grande intelligence ou en tout cas tolerance.....  

merci.


ps: ne te sens pas visé initiateur de ce magnifique fil, tu es loin d'etre le seul..... 
pps: un floodeur qui se relit n'est pas un floodeur...


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2005)

exemple les é et er
corrige ton post et essaie d'enlever cette faute typique


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

On a quand meme le droit de se moquer de mackie nan ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> exemple les é et er
> corrige ton post et essaie d'enlever cette faute typique



c'est fait.......mais ton post n'est pas une moquerie, juste une remarque......ça c'est pas pareil....
je ne reviendrai pas sur le post auquel je pense mais y a des limites.....
et les remarques constructives ne me derangent en aucun cas.......
Remy en est un specialiste.....et le l'en remercie....


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On a quand meme le droit de se moquer de mackie nan ??



c'est pourquoi, j'ai bien precisé.....Mackie c'est pas pareil......


----------



## Spyro (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: ne te sens pas visé initiateur de ce magnifique fil





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> je ne reviendrai pas sur le post auquel je pense


Et si au lieu de dire qui tu ne vises pas tu nous disais qui tu vises, pour changer ?   

En tout cas je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi: on ne peut pas à la fois prétendre qu'il soit normal de faire des "fautes" et s'offusquer qu'on s'en moque. Ici on se moque de tout. Et ce n'est pas de l'_ostracisme rampant_     on rit "avec" pas "contre".


----------



## Bassman (14 Avril 2005)

L'autre assis se repent ??


----------



## Spyro (14 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> L'autre assis se repen*d* ??


Tu as fait une faute d'orthographe Bassou   

M'enfin se pendre assis c'est pas facile


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et si au lieu de dire qui tu ne vises pas tu nous disais qui tu vises, pour changer ?
> 
> En tout cas je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi: on ne peut pas à la fois prétendre qu'il soit normal de faire des "fautes" et s'offusquer qu'on s'en moque. Ici on se moque de tout. Et ce n'est pas de l'_ostracisme rampant_     on rit "avec" pas "contre".



oui, ici on se moque de tout et c'est ce qui fait qu'on l'aime ce forum.....
mais il y a des facon de faire.....
je n'aime pas les tons condescendants....
et t'inquietes Spyro, si il ne sait pas reconnu.....c'est qu'il est encore moins malin qu'il n'aimerait le faire croire....ou alors c'est une petite memoire....

ps: et je ne pretends pas qu'il soit normal de faire des fautes...

pps: ne me parle pas d'_ostracisme rampant_, je suis degouté d'avoir loupé ce fil....je l'ai lu hier soir, je me suis marré....mais alors vraiment marré.....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

moi j'ai juste a me cacher alors :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai juste a me cacher alors :rose:



Mais non, pourquoi dis tu ça......?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Tant que c'est compréhensible et donc pas le style sms de plus tu es d'une sympathie absolue donc je ne tiens pas rigueur de ton orthographe stook.


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Tant que c'est compréhensible et donc pas le style sms de plus tu es d'une sympathie absolue donc je ne tiens pas rigueur de ton orthographe stook.



je m'en doutais bien, cher ami.......merki.....un grand merki.....


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2005)

en fait si on pouvait éviter les fautes comme er et é et ez , à ou a
cela serait déjà merveilleux :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> en fait si on pouvait éviter les fautes comme er et é et ez , à ou a
> cela serait déjà merveilleux :love:


 
"pancé a banir nass"
Mackie​  ​


----------



## Aragorn (14 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Toys...Mackie....
> on nous cherche des noises..........
> 
> 
> ...



Je partage tout à fait ton analyse Stook. 
Je me suis permis de remplacer "faute" par "erreur", mot bcp plus approprié. 

Sur MacGé, le principal, c'est d'être compris par le plus grand nombre...  

:king:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Je partage tout à fait ton analyse Stook.
> Je me suis permis de remplacer "faute" par "erreur", mot bcp plus approprié.
> 
> Sur MacGé, le principal, c'est d'être compris par le plus grand nombre...
> ...



tu fais, bien erreur est effectivement le plus approprié.....
et merci de ta remarque, je me sens moins seul.......  


notre roi est bon....:king:


----------



## hegemonikon (17 Avril 2005)

erreur/faute ?

Combien de fois faut-il répéter la même erreur pour qu'elle devienne une faute ?


----------



## naas (17 Avril 2005)

Il en va de l'orthographe comme de beaucoup de choses:

s'il la correction est présentée comme agréssive, la réaction naturelle est : ecoute capello va chier ailleurs


bon bien sûr, c'est injustifié comme réaction car "va chier" est grossier d'une part et c'est un appel au pugilat 


donc la forme est importante au moins pour le fond soit accepté


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> I..... comme agréssive, la réaction naturelle est : ecoute capello va chier ailleurs....



Très cher Naas, je fais appel à ton immense miséricorde pour accepter, cette minuscule et misérable remarque: surveille, quand tu en as le temps bien sûr, ta gestion des accents (agr*e*ssive, *é*coute).
En te souhaitant une excellente journée,
bien à toi, ton dévoué ME


----------



## naas (17 Avril 2005)

Toi déjà que tu as usé tout ma patience sur un autre fil   
(non non je ne citerais par car switch est un joli forum  )
mais tu as raison donc pas de soucis


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Toi déjà que tu as usé tout ma patience sur un autre fil
> (non non je ne citerais par car switch est un joli forum  )
> mais tu as raison donc pas de soucis


 A propos de patience, je crois qu'il va en falloir aussi pas mal avec toi    : 


			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> ... tu as usé tout*e* ma patience....non je ne citerais par (peut-être: *pas* )car...


   
P.S. : Désolé d'avoir usé et abusé de ta patience, mais, bon, tu sais ce que c'est d'être _nioube_


----------



## naas (17 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> A propos de patience, je crois qu'il va en falloir aussi pas mal avec toi    :


Il ne faut pas confondre non plus faute de français et faute de frappe hein   

et pour le newbe non non non je confirme tu as été un des plus rudes  (ca t'apprendra à vouloir me traquer   )


----------



## Pitt (17 Avril 2005)

L&#8217;orthographe&#8230; 
A ma dernière dictée (il y a fort longtemps) j&#8217;avais eu *&#8211;35  :rose:*. Et oui, ma prof de français ne s&#8217;arrêtait pas à zéro, elle continuait en dessous, comme un thermomètre plongé dans un congélateur.

   Je peu vous assurez que j&#8217;ai passé mon temps à souffrir d&#8217;avoir conscience de la piètre image de moi que renvoyaient mes écrits. En première année de médecine, je m&#8217;étais enquis de savoir de combien de points mes fautes allez me coûter au concours. La réponse a été encore cinglante : " tu fais tellement de fautes que le jury va croire que tu es étranger et va se montrer indulgent":rose: . 
Tout ça pour dire que certaines personnes font de fautes et ne peuvent les voir. Sur mon mac, dès que j&#8217;écris une ligne je passe le correcteur de word, puis correcteur 101, puis j&#8217;appelle au moins deux dicos, enfin, je copie et colle dans le forum (c&#8217;est pourquoi je ne peu pas flooder ). Malgré cela, j&#8217;édite régulièrement mes anciens posts même ceux tombés dans l&#8217;oubli à chaque fois que je voie (ou croie voir) une faute.

 Aujourd&#8217;hui je suis chirurgien, et je travail souvent pour des organisations internationales (en trois langues) et je suis toujours confronté à ce problème d&#8217;image rendu par mes écrits. Il me faut beaucoup de temps pour que mes interlocuteurs apprennent à dissocier mes écrits de mes réelles capacités.

   Alors oui, si je le pouvais je souhaiterais avoir une expression écrite parfaite, mais j&#8217;en suis incapable et je le sais.

 En résumer : on ne fait pas toujours volontairement ou par négligence délibérée des fautes d'orthographe ou de grammaire, même celles qui paraissent évidentes aux autres.
L'orthographe n'est ni un reflet de l'intelligence ni celui de l'éducation. Le fond est le reflet de l'âme et c'est bien cela qui compte vraiement, non?


   Je ne sais pas combien il en reste dans ce texte&#8230; et j&#8217;ai pas envie de le savoir, je le découvrirais au fur et à mesure.
Merci de m'avoir lu.




 PS : Je rends hommage aux intervenant de macge qui pour le moment m&#8217;on assez laissé en paix sur ce plan.


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas confondre non plus faute de français et faute de frappe hein


 Fastoche celle là :style: , je me la garde pour plus tard.  



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> ....et pour le newbe non non non je confirme tu as été un des plus rudes  (ca t'apprendra à vouloir me traquer   )


 Merci, merci,    venant de toi, c'est un immense honneur !    je suis vraiment flatté et, j'espère faire mieux la prochaine fois.


----------



## Aragorn (17 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas confondre non plus faute de français et faute de frappe hein
> 
> et pour le newbe non non non je confirme tu as été un des plus rudes  *(ça* t'apprendra à vouloir me traquer   )



Bon, va pour une "faute de frappe", mais entre "ca" et "ça", on n'entend pas le même son, alors...
Par exemple, pour faire des pâtes, tu utilises une casserole ou une çasserole ? 
Sur un lac, tu vois des canards ou des çanards ? 

    

:king:


----------



## naas (17 Avril 2005)

allez voir mackie si j'y suis


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, va pour une "faute de frappe", mais entre "ca" et "ça", on n'entend pas le même son, alors...
> Par exemple, pour faire des pâtes, tu utilises une casserole ou une çasserole ?
> Sur un lac, tu vois des canards ou des çanards ?
> 
> :king:


*Wouaaaaaaaah, bien joué*    *Aragorn, tu es mon héros *!  :king:


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> allez voir mackie si j'y suis


*Meuuuuuuuuh non, allez, te fâches pas, on t'aime, tu sais !*  :love:  :love:


----------



## naas (17 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Meuuuuuuuuh non, allez, te fâches pas, on t'aime, tu sais !*  :love:  :love:


La c'est pour le coup que je vais me fâcher


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> L*à* c'est pour le coup que je vais me fâcher



Les accents, les accents, les accents, les accents, les accents


----------



## Aragorn (17 Avril 2005)

Naas, tu resteras à jamais pour tous les membres de Macgé notre *Modorthographe* préféré :love:

:king:


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Avril 2005)

P......, tous aux abris, là, ça va vraiment charcler !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Les accents, les accents, les accents, les accents, les accents


Une bonne orthographe c'est important, (quand on voit certains forums de _"Gam3rZ"_...  ) mais là vous en faites un peu trop aussi :mouais: Je déteste les messages rédigés n'importe comment mais de là à relever chaque détail comme ici... (même si j'ai bien compris que c'est pour charier  )


----------



## Imaginus (17 Avril 2005)

Bah moi j'aime bien ecrire avec une orthographe correcte même si parfois je fais des fautes.
Il m'arrive souvent d'éditer mes propres posts pour corriger apres coups mes anneries. 

Bon un "pain"au milieu d'une phrase de temps en temps c'est pas grave non plus...   
Par contre l'écriture SMS... Alors la...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

... en même temps perso mes sms je les écris en "langage vbulletin" :rateau:


----------



## Imaginus (17 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ... en même temps perso mes sms je les écris en "langage vbulletin" :rateau:



Mouah ah ah


----------



## semac (17 Avril 2005)

En ce qui me concerne j'adore écrire en essayant de ne pas faire de faute, mais j'ai un gros défaut, je suis très faignant pour relire mes posts, c'est pourquoi il m'arrive souvent de laisser passer des fautes  :rose:


----------



## Aragorn (17 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne orthographe c'est important, (quand on voit certains forums de _"Gam3rZ"_...  ) mais là vous en faites un peu trop aussi :mouais: )



Tu as raison ! 
Les meilleures blagues étant les plus courtes , j'arrête, mais *Modorthographe* c'était quand même bien trouvé !   
Et puis Naas, c'est un gars cool  qui a bcp d'humour je pense. C'est un modo de la trempe de Golf ! 





			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je déteste les messages rédigés n'importe comment



"Détester", je trouve que tu y vas un peu fort 
Un peu de tolérance que diable !!!   

:king:


----------



## Aragorn (17 Avril 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne j'adore écrire en essayant de ne pas faire de faute, mais j'ai un gros défaut, je suis très *fainéant* pour relire mes posts, c'est pourquoi il m'arrive souvent de laisser passer des fautes  :rose:



    

:king:

P.S. Est-ce considéré comme un flood ou du flooding, un tel post ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison !
> Les meilleures blagues étant les plus courtes , j'arrête, mais *Modorthographe* c'était quand même bien trouvé !
> Et puis Naas, c'est un gars cool  qui a bcp d'humour je pense. C'est un modo de la trempe de Golf !


Tout comme il a dit lui, j'arrête   
Merci pour ta patience Naas.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Tout comme il a dit lui, j'arrête
> Merci pour ta patience Naas.


 C'était moins une quand même... :rateau:


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> C'était moins une quand même... :rateau:


Pfuiouu !  tu veux dire que je l'ai échappé belle ?


----------



## naas (17 Avril 2005)

Et si nous revenions au sujet de base ?
merci


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

Il vaut mieux en effet


----------



## Aragorn (18 Avril 2005)

Pourtant nous étions en plein dans le sujet de base avec ces erreurs orthographiques. 

Bon, revenons donc à des choses plus sérieuses et je vous propose d'étudier en détail l'importance de cette modeste cédille dans notre langue. 

*L'importance de la cédille dans la langue française :*​ 
Tout d'abord, elle modifie le son du mot prononcé. Dans un second temps, elle en affecte le sens.
Rappelons quelques règles de base afin de bien comprendre l'importance du "ç"

1) la lettre "c" placée devant a, o, u se prononce [k] en alphabet phonétique_ex :_ cacao, coléoptère, curviligne
​2) la lettre "c" placée devant e, i, y se prononce  en alphabet phonétique_ex :_ ceci, citron, cyclone
​3) la lettre "c" placée devant a, o, u se prononce  en alphabet phonétique uniquement si l'on ajoute la fameuse cédille notée "*ç*"_ex :_ lança, leçon, reçu
​Ces quelques rappels étant faits, venons-en au sens dans la phrase. J'illustrerai mon propos avec un exemple clair, précis et limpide qui je l'espère ne choquera pas les âmes sensibles. 

* Donc, voici le message que je souhaite faire passer en bon français :*

_Au rayon homme, j'ai vu un de ces *caleçons* !

_​ *  Inversons malencontreusement la cédille et nous obtenons :*

_Au rayon homme, j'ai vu un de ces *çalec...* !

_ CQFD     

:king:
​


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> * Donc, voici le message que je souhaite faire passer en bon français :*
> 
> _Au rayon homme, j'ai vu un de ces *caleçons* !
> 
> ...


Haha  Allez sérieux, t'as trouvé ça tout seul... ?  :rateau:


----------



## hegemonikon (22 Avril 2005)

Arf enfin un "thread" de contropétries


----------

